# super strong big green egg table



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

Scott Brown got a BGE for christmas so Pam asked Me and Matt (Kenton) to build a table for it, so we went to lowes and got the wood around lunch and got started, by 6:00 we had it damn nearfinished(could of been sooner if we werent drinking the entire time.:letsdrink) It turned out solid, stable, and strong as hell. All we have to do is treat the wood and add some casters and a few other finishing touches. Just thoughtI would share some pictures of how it turned out, We made it from scratch with our own plans. It was fun, we are thinking of making a few of these a month if there is anybody wanting one. Just let us know.


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

looks good.. so we all know what that means.. more pictures of food before noon....


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Damn how many trees did you have to cut down to make that thing. You could park a truck on top of it. Looks good.


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

It took 26 premium 8ft 2x4's, a large box of exterior screws and a case of beer.oke


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I thought the Big Green Eggs were round????oke


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ironman172 (12/27/2009)*I thought the Big Green Eggs were round????oke


This is one of those instances Bill where a round peg fits in a square hole


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

dang you guys got too many tools!

nice lookin table/egg mount!

does this mean more egg food at wednesday night meet up?:hungry

looks sweeet:letsdrink


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

> *ironman172 (12/27/2009)*I thought the Big Green Eggs were round????oke


 Damn :banghead:banghead:banghead I knew there was gonna be a flaw somewhere in our design. We didnt actually have the egg there so we just made a hole that we knew it would fit in, it will make installation of the heavy ass egg easier though I think. Thanks for the close observation Billokeoke


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *diesel84 (12/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *ironman172 (12/27/2009)*I thought the Big Green Eggs were round????oke
> ...


Do I sense sarcasm?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Its extra for the round modification. After the case of beer the chop saw won't cut a circle!:banghead:banghead:banghead

Skip


----------



## gatord96 (Oct 25, 2007)

could you make one for the Primo XL ???


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Next time do the same 2 X 4 perimeter where you have the square hole, but let the 2 X 4's run long. Then draw the correct size circle and cut with a jig saw. 



That will give you a much cleaner look. :toast


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

> *gatord96 (12/27/2009)*could you make one for the Primo XL ???


I dont know thats a friggin oval, I cant even cut a circle.:banghead

BUT on a serious note yes I could make a table for the Primo Xl, no problem.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I don't know thats a friggin oval, I cant even cut a circle.




Turn the Egg upside down on the table and trace around it for a pattern.



Or Go by some ons house that has a BGE and take poster paper with you and make a pattern.



That table is stout enough to mount a vise & Anvil on and then beat all day on them.



I know......That is how I built my work bench many,,,many years ago. It takes 2 floor jacks to move that bench.


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

> *X-Shark (12/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > I don't know thats a friggin oval, I cant even cut a circle.
> ...


We will do that for our next table, I wish we had the egg there when we built this one so we could have done that.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *diesel84 (12/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *ironman172 (12/27/2009)*I thought the Big Green Eggs were round????oke
> ...


No flaw Ryan.... I was just messing with you!! looks good:clap....I know Scott appreciates it(as I would too)and will put it to good use!!:grouphug


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Egg's website has the plans with the hole dimensions.

Sky


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Sky---Don't make it easy for em!!!!!!!!!(grin)

George


----------



## C-monsters (Mar 28, 2008)

X-Shark--those things weigh over a hundred pounds! Plus, the base of the egg is narrower than the mid portion of the egg which needs the hole. I just built a table for mine about 2 months ago--the circle for a large egg was 18 inch diameter(with the lower level 14 inches below the top level of thetable).


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, that thing looks good! Nice job!! I am looking forward to an Egg report soon!!


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

That's a sturdy-looking table for sure. Probably won't even have to move that thing once a 'cane comes through! Pretty impressive considered it was done improv...


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks good man and yall didn't even spill any of Matts blood on it during construction! Any ideas on a table for "The Magic Silver Box"?


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

> *bonita dan (12/28/2009)*Looks good man and yall didn't even spill any of Matts blood on it during construction! Any ideas on a table for "The Magic Silver Box"?


 AAAHHh the magic silver box would fit perfectly Dan. We would just have to beef up the frame to support the massive weight of the silver box, and throw in an automatic landshark holder.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

looks good.. however if it was me building a table i would have framed the top and add big tiles for the counter top..


----------

